# What's Evidence of monthly housing costs? (SET M)



## Angelbub (May 3, 2013)

Hello,

In the IRL (SET M) form it asks you to provide evidence of monthly housing costs for the accommodation in the UK where you live. Does anyone have an idea of what that refers to?

I am guessing this means, in our case, to prove how we pay the rent and our utility bills and to submit our bank statements to show the payments.

If it means something else, please let me know. It will be much appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Tenancy agreement and council tax statement


----------



## Angelbub (May 3, 2013)

Thank you CleverOctopus,

You are always so helpful.

Blessings


----------



## SandyGarg (Apr 27, 2017)

clever-octopus said:


> Tenancy agreement and council tax statement


I am relying on cash savings for my ILR application, so I am only providing my bank statements so far. 

The mortgage and other housing costs like council tax, water bill, Sky etc all are paid by my husband, so just to prove these housing costs, Do I need to submit my Husband's bank statements as well? or shall I simply include Council tax bills, water bills etc with the application?

Please reply.

Regards,
Sandy


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

They don't need any utility bills. A recent mortgage statement and council tax are fine


----------

